# A happy ending at last.!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From ABSCBN - 

_Four fishermen rescued clinging to wreckage

The US Navy has rescued four Filipino fishermen found clinging to the wreckage of their vessel after four days at sea, officials and survivors said Friday. 

An ABS-CBN Regional News Group report identified the fishermen as Jimmy de Gracia and Raymond, Giovanni and Andrew Sumandal.

The four, pale and close to death, were taken for treatment to a military hospital Friday in the southern port city of Zamboanga. 

The fishermen sailed Monday but their motorboat had been destroyed by huge waves off the western island of Palawan. One of the fishermen said that they survived by clinging onto the wreckage and drinking seawater. 

In a statement, the US Navy said a US Navy SH-60B Seahawk helicopter was conducting routine training flights when it noticed the men Thursday aboard a submerged craft and waving a white banner. 

The helicopter radioed the nearby HSV Swift, a US naval logistics vessel, which sent a smaller boat out to rescue the men. 

The fishermen were turned over by the US Navy to the Western Mindanao Command. _

Rushie


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Rushie for this happy ending story. I like the story so much I took the liberty copied it to my blog post today: http://freaquewaves.blogspot.com/
I hope it is O.K. with you. 

Paul


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Paul,

No problems with me. It's good to have such a story after so so many unfortunate endings.

Rushie


----------

